# V-Perches



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey guys, Does anyone have an opinion on V-Perches? Do our birds need to have (or perfer) a flat surface to stand on? I've seen both types. I believe the one without the flat surface would be fairly easy to build. Does anyone have any experience with this type of perch?
Litewings


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i offer both flat surface & v perches. if your birds have feathering on the feet the best would be v perches.


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

These are racing Homers.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

In all of my lofts i like box perches... if you need a plan for them i can tell you measures and give you a picture... though there are many great flyers that have v-perches.... sooo it is your decision =)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Their Natural History would incline them to elect Rocks...and high ledges...


But flat areas are best for Nests of course...


I dunno as for 'perches'...meaning...?


In a Cage? Or...in an Aviary?


Nude slender Branches work well...ones about a thumb-thickness or so...and rocks, too of course...


Phil
l v


----------



## jack1747 (Sep 16, 2007)

My birds seem to like both v-perches and box type. They tend to choose the boxes to roost though. And for some reason they all love to stand on bricks.  The don't like concrete blocks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've posted this picture before, but it's been a while. I believe the birds prefer a flat surface. Don't think you'll see many birds THIS comfortable on a V-perch.  Of course they'll take whatever you give them with no complaints, but still............
And just so you know.......this picture was taken after the birds had gotten a bath. This guy was "chillin"...........


----------



## Tasadduq Shiar (Dec 14, 2007)

*v perches with flat surface*

I think v perches with flat surface to sit on are more comfortable for pigeons; they can rest leisurely and with ease at night time sleep. They have not to suffer a consious strain of gripping v perches without flat surface while dozing. Then they can comfortably rest their body on the flat surface sometime when they like while pointed edges of v perches without flat surface do not allow them to have a comfortable rest on them. I got some v perches with flat surface recently and carpenters have many ways to adjust them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My V-perches don't come to a point, but have a flat spot on top just wide enough for them to sit and be comfortable. V-perches are great for muffed pigeons and are a lot easier to clean in my opinion. Plus the perches have less room than boxes, so if a pigeon decides to take the perch from another, the fight doesn't last very long (if you can even call it a fight at all).


----------



## Grizzled (Oct 21, 2004)

Litewings said:


> Hey guys, Does anyone have an opinion on V-Perches? Do our birds need to have (or perfer) a flat surface to stand on? I've seen both types. I believe the one without the flat surface would be fairly easy to build. Does anyone have any experience with this type of perch?
> Litewings


If you are keeping Racing Homers and flying them, box perches would be preferable as it makes it a little easier to catch the birds. I also find that they take up less wall space in the loft and are easier to clean.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Grizzled said:


> If you are keeping Racing Homers and flying them, box perches would be preferable as it makes it a little easier to catch the birds. I also find that they take up less wall space in the loft and are easier to clean.



I agree. If I had my way, I'd have ONLY box perches, but I can't get my husband to build me any.


----------



## Grizzled (Oct 21, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> I agree. If I had my way, I'd have ONLY box perches, but I can't get my husband to build me any.


Oh he's a LAZY GUY is he??? lol

Actually it's pretty simple. Start with 4 pieces of 1x6 and build a frame. Cut the remaining pieces to complete the box perch effect ( vertical and horizontal ) and with some careful measurements cut the pieces where vertical and horizonal join and make it the thickness of the 1x6 (1..actually a little less than 1) and half the width of the 1x6 (3..actually a little less than 3). Fit it together like a jigsaw puzzle and you are done. The only nailing required is to the outside frame. The real time and effort is in the measurements and cuts...good luck!!!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yeah, i prefer the box perches because it is much easier to clean (i clean my loft 2 times a day... so it needs to go by pretty fast.... you no me... selfish, ignorant ,.... impatient) but your boxes do need to be 1'x1' for homers.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> Yeah, i prefer the box perches because it is much easier to clean (i clean my loft 2 times a day... so it needs to go by pretty fast.... you no me... *selfish, ignorant ,.... impatient*) but your boxes do need to be 1'x1' for homers.


And the list grows........ 
Now I know why you don't tell what you want for Christmas!!


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Guys.
Litewings


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

You know that old saying "Keep it so simple" it's the "Kiss principle" that works with most things in life! Just use a 2x4 board and 1x4 cut to perch size, space as you like, then attach to loft side, the 2x4 keeps the perch a good distance from the loft walls so droppings are not sprayed on the wall as much! you can space the 2x4's as far apart as you want, easy to clean and remove if you need to!


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks
Litewings


----------

